# 00604 possible resolutions 2002 Audi TT 225



## audis4ed (Mar 19, 2004)

So I saw a few people had this code:

00604 potentiometer positioning motor for air flow flap (g113) 29-10 short to ground- intermittent

I can't find a definite result. I ran the hvac basic settings test on 001 and 000 like Uwe from rosstech suggested to someone else and it ran fine, cleared the code but AC still doesn't work and the code comes up again. I then found that these sensors need to be replaced located behind the glove box. Possible replacement parts1H0907543A or 1K0907543A)

http://www.ecstuning.com/ES1359467/ and 

http://www.ecstuning.com/ES2575456/

Has anyone actually completed this? I'm going to order the parts and try it. All of the posts I found basically stop after what I have mentioned so I'm assuming that's how to fix it. I just bought a new AC system for the car and it worked fine for about a month. Took it back and they ran tests and told me the compressor is not getting a signal to turn on so it may be a relay or sensor. (Mr tire in Maryland by navy base) they don't have the equipment to fix that so they suggested an Audi specialist (I go to NGP in lorton). I will drop it off there tomorrow but I kinda wanted to try and see if changing these sensors myself n saving some $ would work first. The compressor has lifetime warr and there's 2 year labor warr. Mr tire said if they say that needs to b changed they will do it at no charge. 
Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

Please post a valid auto-scan...........


----------



## audis4ed (Mar 19, 2004)

I will have to post that once I'm home tonight but I took it to a local shop and they said it's the auxillary fuse box. The wires are corroded and they said it needs to be replaced. $167 from dealer. I fell like I could just clean it 










The shop told me that when they ran a wire thru it was loosing voltage and if they bypassed it the compressor turned on and the AC worked perfect.


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

Beware of battery gassing off hydrogen if this is the case in that area ............it can explode from overcharge or leak.

Please post the scan............

Thank you 

I am sure we can help.


----------



## audis4ed (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks yea I'll be careful


----------



## audis4ed (Mar 19, 2004)

all changed AC blows nice and cold again, I'm going to change those wires as well.


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

:thumbup:

What's your MOS?


----------



## audis4ed (Mar 19, 2004)

Saturday,02,August,2014,19:20:23:11563
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.2.0
Data version: 20140212


VIN: TRUWT28N621024822 License Plate: PC0741
Mileage: 110178 Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 8N (8N - Audi TT (1999 > 2007))
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 17 22 35 37 45 55 56 76 77

VIN: TRUWT28N621024822 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AMU.lbl
Part No: 8N0 906 018 AN
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0004 
Coding: 06710
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 7DFF098477DC45F6F01-515A
TRUWT28N621024822 AUZ5Z0B2045094

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8N0-907-379-MK60-A.lbl
Part No: 8N0 907 379 H
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK60 0101 
Coding: 0022544
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 4187B5741BA4E116D49-515A

1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
003 - Mechanical Failure - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8N0-820-043.lbl
Part No: 8N0 820 043 A
Component: TT-KLIMAVOLLAUTOMAT D03 
Coding: 00140
Shop #: WSC 01236 
VCID: 285108D0C8DE305EF37-2580

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8N0-959-655.lbl
Part No: 8N0 959 655 A
Component: Airbag Front+Seite 5000 
Coding: 01103
Shop #: WSC 01236 
VCID: 3E7DCE883A5A9EEEA9B-513C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8Nx-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 8N1 920 980 
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. M73 D14 
Coding: 07244
Shop #: WSC 06108 
VCID: F3EBAFBCC1988386165-4B00
TRUWT28N621024822 AUZ5Z0B2045094

3 Faults Found:
00849 - S-contact at Ignition/Starter Switch (D) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
01304 - Radio 
49-00 - No Communications
01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: 02D-900-554.lbl
Part No: 02D 900 554 C
Component: HALDEX LSC ECC 0010 
VCID: 204110F0A0EEC81EBB7-4AE6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 8Nx-962-267.lbl
Part No: 8N8 962 267 A
Component: Central Lock/Alarm D06 
 Coding: 15884
Shop #: WSC 01236 
VCID: 3F83B38C3D5097E6A2D-4F02

12 Faults Found:
01366 - Opened Due to Crash Signal 
35-00 - -
01371 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch; Driver's Side 
35-00 - -
01374 - Alarm triggered by Terminal 15 
35-00 - -
01370 - Alarm triggered by Interior Monitoring 
35-00 - -
01568 - Signal for Convenience Opening 
28-00 - Short to Plus
01569 - Signal for Convenience Closing 
28-00 - Short to Plus
00955 - Key 1 
09-10 - Adaptation Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
00956 - Key 2 
09-10 - Adaptation Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
01552 - Motor for Central Locking; Drivers Door (V56); Lock 
29-00 - Short to Ground
01553 - Motor for Central Locking; Passenger Door (V57); Lock 
29-00 - Short to Ground
01554 - Motors for Central Locking; Rear Doors; Lock 
29-00 - Short to Ground
00949 - Central Locking Motor - tailgate (V53); LOCK 
29-00 - Short to Ground

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 45: Inter. Monitor Labels: 8E0-951-177.lbl
Part No: 8N8 951 177 A
Component: Innenraumueberw. D09 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 3D7FC984375C85F6B01-51B2

1 Fault Found:
01463 - Alarm triggered by Sensor for anti-theft alarm System 
35-00 - -

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 4B0-907-357-AUT.lbl
Part No: 4B0 907 357 
Component: LEUCHTWEITEREGLER D004 
Coding: 00010
Shop #: WSC 01236 
VCID: E5CFC1E47F4C6D36881-5196

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

Beware of that ignition switch soldier.....

00849 - S-contact at Ignition/Starter Switch (D) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent


It can cause a bad time.


----------



## audis4ed (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks, what if you mean tho? Is the a wire that goes to the starter or is it the switch for the key ignition? Thanks


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

The ignition switch sir..........


----------

